# en/de que venga tu madre me iré a casa



## dmasmiquel

El otro día una vieja amiga profesora me dijo que no era correcta la forma "*En que venga tu madre me iré a casa*".
Se trataría de usar "*En que*" *+* *presente de subjuntivo*.
Yo lo he oído decir toda la vida.
Sé que se podría sustituir por "_Cuando_" + pr. de subjuntivo: *Cuando venga  tu madre me iré a casa*,
o tal vez por "_En cuanto_" + pr. de subjuntivo: _*En cuanto venga tu madre me iré a casa*.
_
Entonces, ¿es incorrecta la frase "_En que venga tu madre me iré a casa_"? 

¡Muchas gracias!


----------



## Julvenzor

La verdad es que me pilla por sorpresa. Esa _fórmula_ no la he oído en mi santa vida. A ver qué opinan otros foreros.

Por ahora, un saludo.


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenas noches:

Tampoco lo he oído en mi vida.
¿De que zona eres dmasmiquel?
(Por favor, indícalo en tu perfil, es un dato muy valioso en un foro lingüístico. Gracias. Martine (Mod...)

Hasta luego


----------



## Ludaico

Nunca había oído esa expresión. Barrunto que esa frase está incompleta y que lo que le falta es "cuanto":
En [cuanto] que venga tu madre me iré a casa.


----------



## dmasmiquel

Cintia&Martine said:


> Buenas noches:
> 
> Tampoco lo he oído en mi vida.
> ¿De que zona eres dmasmiquel?
> (Por favor, indícalo en tu perfil, es un dato muy valioso en un foro lingüístico. Gracias. Martine (Mod...)
> 
> Hasta luego




Soy de Palma de Mallorca, aunque tal vez me he acostumbrado a esta formulación lingüística por la manera de hablar de mi madre, que es del *Pirineo aragonés* (Huesca).
Si esa forma me viene de algún lugar no creo que sea de Baleares.


----------



## Peterdg

El DUE de María Moliner describe la construcción, pero no con el subjuntivo sino con el infinitivo o el gerundio.

Dice:


> Antiguamente, se usaba de manera semejante, en expresiones de simultaneidad o sucesión inmediata, en que hoy se substituye por "al" o "en cuanto": "Se pasmaba en ver que ..".  "En verte sano, me iré". Con este mismo significado sigue usándose con el gerundio, si bien este uso tiende a restringirse: "En viéndole llegar se adelantó a recibirle".



Se notará que en los ejemplos que da, el sujeto del infinitivo o del gerundio es también el sujeto del verbo principal. Supongo que, si el sujeto cambia, como  en el ejemplo de dmasmiquel, el subjuntivo sería la forma adecuada.


----------



## dmasmiquel

Tras alguna búsqueda esto es lo más relacionado con el tema que he encontrado, en el Diccionario Panhispánico de Dudas (DPD) de la Real Academia Española.
Este es su enlace:
http://www.rae.es/recursos/diccionarios/dpd

Buscando la palabra QUE, en el apartado 1.4 aparece esto:
"1.4. La preposición que antecede al relativo solo puede suprimirse cuando este realiza funciones de complemento circunstancial de tiempo, y siempre que su antecedente no necesite la preposición para desempeñar el mismo papel: _Estalló la guerra el año que se jubiló_ o _*en que* se jubiló_ (pues puede decirse _Estalló la guerra ese año_ o _en ese año_); pero no sería correcta una oración como _El momento que estalló la bomba se produjo una gran confusión_, sino que debe ser _El momento en que estalló la bomba..._, pues no puede decirse _La bomba estalló ese momento_, sino _en ese momento_. Si el complemento no es de tiempo, no se admite la supresión de la preposición: _La casa que viví de niño ya no existe_; debe decirse _La casa en que viví de niño_."
__________________________________________________________________________________


Ludaico said:


> Nunca había oído esa expresión. Barrunto que esa frase está incompleta y que lo que le falta es "cuanto":
> En [cuanto] que venga tu madre me iré a casa.



Creo que esto tiene algo que ver con lo que me respondes:
*1.4.2.** en cuanto.* Posee distintos valores:
*a)* Locución conjuntiva temporal que significa ‘tan pronto como’: _«En cuanto me reciba, nos casamos»_ (Piglia_Respiración_ [Arg. 1980]). En el habla coloquial va con frecuencia seguida de la conjunción _que,_ uso desaconsejado, con este sentido, en el habla esmerada: _«Lo más prudente es alejarse de aquí *en cuanto que* el semáforo se ponga verde»_ (PzMerinero _Días_ [Esp. 1981]); preferible _*en cuanto* el semáforo se ponga verde_.

El punto "1.4.2. en cuanto" al que me refiero proviene también del Diccionario Panhispánico de Dudas.
Se puede consultar en la página de la Real Academia Española de la Lengua.


----------



## Cintia&Martine

No creo que sea el mismo caso, el DPD trata del _que_ relativo, a no ser que en la mente del locutor se sobreentienda:
- (En el momento) en que venga tu madre.
Puede ser, pero es inusual.


----------



## Quiviscumque

Ejemplos sacados al azar de la web:

_A ver si te llamo en que pasen unos días!!! Besazos desde Zaragoza!!!
__En que pasen unos días empezad a pensar en el próximo partido.

_Alguna vez he oído este "en que" con el sentido de "cuando", pero creo que esta expresión no es demasiado habitual ni propia del registro cuidado.


----------



## Gamen

Yo jamás la escuché. Primera vez.


----------



## blasita

Hola:

Sí recuerdo haber he oído esta construcción alguna vez, pero nunca la he usado ni la oigo por mi barrio.

Tu pregunta es si es gramatical. Yo no lo tacharía de "incorrecto" porque no tengo ninguna referencia que lo demuestre y porque a mí me parece que, en general, pudiera llegar a considerarse un uso antiguo que parece haber pervivido en unas pocas zonas. El que yo más conozco es el que ya se empleaba en la lengua clásica: _en_ + gerundio preposicional, que puede equivaler a _en cuanto, al + infinitivo_, etc. 

Saludos.


----------



## Quiviscumque

Quiviscumque said:


> Ejemplos sacados al azar de la web:
> 
> _A ver si te llamo en que pasen unos días!!! Besazos desde Zaragoza!!!
> __En que pasen unos días empezad a pensar en el próximo partido.
> 
> _Alguna vez he oído este "en que" con el sentido de "cuando", pero creo que esta expresión no es demasiado habitual ni propia del registro cuidado.



Me respondo a mí mismo para indicar que también se dice "en lo que": _En lo que pasen unos días, te pondrás bueno._


----------



## blasita

Ah, interesante, Quiviscumque. Mi uso de _en lo que_ es con el sentido de _mientras, en el tiempo que_. Por ejemplo, _En lo que terminas de planchar, voy poniendo la mesa_.


----------



## Jaime Bien

Bueno, voy a ser un poco más atrevido que los demás y voy a decirte que me parece una construcción no muy aconsejable; y por lo que dices, circunscrita a ciertas zonas (¿rurales?) de Aragón. Dicho sea con todo el cariño .


----------



## blasita

He estado intentando acordarme de dónde o de quién lo oí; de esto hace mucho tiempo. Casi con total seguridad fue de mis tíos, que eran de (un pueblo) de León y de Zaragoza (capital).

Creo que puede depender de lo que uno entienda por corrección y dónde se vaya a emplear. A mí, como defensora que soy de todas las variedades de los idiomas y del habla coloquial o popular, no me parece mal. Ahora bien, otra cosa es que se vaya a usar en un escrito o situación formal, lo que en ningún caso me parecería aceptable.

Echaré un ojo a la NGLE, pero no estoy nada segura de que vaya a encontrar algo sobre esto en concreto.


----------



## Birke

En mi pueblo (noreste de la Región de Murcia) se dice "*de que*" con el sentido de 'cuando'.

_De que vino mi padre, cenamos.


_Era mucho más frecuente antes, mis abuelos lo decían mucho, ahora se oye mucho menos.

No me extrañaría que fuera aragonesismo o catalanismo, que son muy corrientes en el habla de la zona.


----------



## Ludaico

Birke said:


> ...noreste de la Región de Murcia...
> No me extrañaría que fuera aragonesismo o catalanismo, que son muy corrientes en el habla de la zona.



Me extraña que sea un catalanismo. Más bien será un aragonesismo. Aragón estuvo (al menos su influencia) en Cataluña y en Murcia.


----------



## Birke

Ludaico said:


> Me extraña que sea un catalanismo.



Que no te extrañe tanto: mi zona está más cercana de la de habla valenciana; en la única pedanía que tenemos se habla valenciano y el castellano se aprende en la escuela.


----------



## Ludaico

Birke said:


> Que no te extrañe tanto: mi zona está más cercana de la de habla valenciana; en la única pedanía que tenemos se habla valenciano y el castellano se aprende en la escuela.




_De que vino mi padre, cenamos. _Esta frase no recuerda mucho al valenciano.


----------



## jmx

dmasmiquel said:


> El otro día una vieja amiga profesora me dijo que no era correcta la forma "*En que venga tu madre me iré a casa*".
> Se trataría de usar "*En que*" *+* *presente de subjuntivo*.
> Yo lo he oído decir toda la vida.


Yo la uso cada día y no tenía la menor idea de que fuese regional (soy del sur de Aragón). Es raro, no recuerdo que nadie se haya quejado de no entenderme.


----------



## ACQM

Ludaico said:


> _De que vino mi padre, cenamos. _Esta frase no recuerda mucho al valenciano.



Definitivamente no parece una construcción procedente del catalán, aquí no se usa. Se usa "en venir" por "al venir" pero ese "de que" o "en que" no me cuadra como catalanismo. Debe ser un aragonesismo.

PD Birke ¿eres de El Carche?


----------



## dmasmiquel

Veo que el cerco se cierra y ya podemos empezar a delimitar geográficamente el uso de "*En que" + presente de subjuntivo* con el sentido de "CUANDO". 
De momento tenemos *Aragón* y posiblemente el *País Vasco*.

Estas son las evidencias:
- El uso de la expresión me viene de mi madre, que es de Ansó (provincia de Huesca).
- Los ejemplos que nos ha brindado anteriormente Quiviscumque ("_A ver si te llamo en que pasen unos días!!! Besazos desde Zaragoza!!!"_ y _"En que pasen unos días empezad a pensar en el próximo partido."_) vienen respectivamente de alguien de Zaragoza (por la evidencia) y de -tras rastrear la procedencia por internet- un hincha del Athletic de Bilbao.
- Nuestro amigo jmx -del sur de Aragón- lo usa a diario. 

Gracias a todos por la participación y dejo que el debate continúe. Tal vez aparezca todavía más gente que haga uso de esta -llamémosle- estructura.


----------



## XiaoRoel

Este tipo de construcciones las uso en gallego, pero no en español, idioma en el que tengo una oralidad cercana a la lengua escrita.


----------



## Agró

*en que*. Locución adverbial equivalente a _en cuanto, apenas_. _En que te vistas, tienes que ir a un recáu. En que lo vea, se lo diré_. [Ribera]

(J. M. Iribarren. _Vocabulario Navarro_. Pamplona 1997.)

En la actualidad, este uso está reducido a hablantes de zonas rurales y muy mayores.


----------



## Ludaico

ACQM said:


> Definitivamente no parece una construcción procedente del catalán, aquí no se usa. Se usa "en venir" por "al venir" pero ese "de que" o "en que" no me cuadra como catalanismo. Debe ser un aragonesismo.
> 
> PD Birke ¿eres de El Carche?


Creo recordar que El Carche es de Jumilla. Me inclino más a pensar que es de Yecla.


----------



## Birke

ACQM said:


> PD Birke ¿eres de El Carche?


Yo no, y no hablo valenciano. Sí que está enclavada en El Carche la pedanía perteneciente a mi municipio de la que hablé.

Ah, vaya, veo que Ludaico se me ha adelantado. Pues sí, yo soy de Yecla.
La sierra de El Carche está, en parte, también dentro del término de Yecla.


----------



## Ludaico

Birke said:


> Yo no, y no hablo valenciano. Sí que está enclavada en El Carche la pedanía perteneciente a mi municipio de la que hablé.
> 
> Ah, vaya, veo que Ludaico se me ha adelantado. Pues sí, yo soy de Yecla.
> La sierra de El Carche está, en parte, también dentro del término de Yecla.


Y la pedanía citada es Raspey (Raspei).


----------



## Birke

_Raspay_ (en valenciano El Raspai).


----------



## Ludaico

Birke said:


> _Raspay_ (en valenciano El Raspai).



¡Que lapsus más tonto! Efectivamente, es Raspay. Gracias, Birke, por la corrección.


----------



## jmx

dmasmiquel said:


> ... ya podemos empezar a delimitar geográficamente el uso de "*En que" + presente de subjuntivo* con el sentido de "CUANDO".


Yo no lo entiendo como "cuando" sino como "en cuanto", "tan pronto como". Y se puede usar tanto con subjuntivo como con indicativo.


----------



## Cal inhibes

En Colombia mucha gente campesina dice "*A lo que *venga tu madre me iré a casa". "*A lo que *lo veas, dale mi recado" Creo que estas estructuras se basan en la misma idea.
Salud


----------



## jmx

Hay otro hilo relacionado con esto.


----------

